# Nice Wake Up Call



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

I had a 3:20 am wake up call this morning that was quite refreshing. The cows are pastured behind the house right now & I was woke up by several loud bellows. I knew exactually what she was saying. I threw some clothes & my boots on, grabbed the flash light & headed out to check. As the wife & I were heading across the pasture we could see could see a dozen beady eyes looking back at us. As we got closer we both started to smile as we saw our last cow happily eating the afterbirth & a healthy calf on the ground. After a quick check over on both of them we headed back to bed. As I laid there trying to get a couple more minutes of sleep before it was time for work I could hear the calf trying out it's vocal cords, was a great sound.

We are small time with only a couple cows & few head of feeders. After coming home a few weeks ago to a pair of huge hoofs poking out of our younger cow & having to call for reinforcements to help pull a 120lb bull calf, I was nervious about this one. Between about breaking my hand pulling, the cow not wanting to get up, the calf not wanting to nurse, and the mud, it was an educational experience to say the least.

There are not many good things that wake you up at 3am, but this was one of them for us. After seeing her bag up for the last week we are now much more at ease going out of town this weekend.

Today started early, but started pretty good.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats.....who said only bad things happen after midnight....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am always relieved to see a new calf doing well. Congratulations.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

It's always good to see a healthy, newborn calf come into the world. Congrats


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. With all the bad stuff we hear every day I figured a "happy" story would be nice.

One of the best parts about raising livestock is seeing healthy newborns, wether cattle, hogs, goats or fowl. Seeing them run around the first couple weeks always makes me realize it's worth all of the work......even after I spent 3 hours last night in 90 deg heat cleaning out the goat pen after I realized I'm a Moron & the new (to me) skid loader wouldn't fit in their pen in the barn


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Congratulations. Nothing like seeing newborns in the pasture. The wife takes a lawn chair down by the pasture and sits under a shade trees for hours just watching the calves play.

Was up till two last night waiting to see if a heifer was going to have a calf on her own or not. She did, cleaned it right up, then she's been stupid ever since. Gets nervous if you get any where near the calf but still won't let it nurse. Licks it and watches over it, but still won't let it nurse...stupid cow has one more chance then she's gonna end up at McNasty's if she pulls the same BS with the next one.


----------

